# WTH do I do......



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

In the process of divorce, her lawyer sent the settlement agreement and there are a few issues. She's been pushing me around and being uncooperative in regards to everything. to put it short, if i say day she feels the need to say night. I talked to my lawyer and because he was trying to be budget consious he hasnt pushed back. Today i reached my limit when I asked her to see if she can have someone in her family watch the kids on my weekend in march as I have a trade show for work i have to attend. To clarify all of my family is in florida and I am by myself. All of her family is local or in New Jersey. She is more interested in saying no and leaving our kids in limbo rather than see if someone can watch them all for the sake of screwing me.

My lawyer flat out told me that it's going to be money and I have cleaned out my 401k to get myself back on my feet with everything and I live check to check and cannot afford to even go food shopping or take my kids out this weekend. Between the child support and high rent and the credit card debt I am paying back by myself the water is at my nose and i am slowly sinking. I just dont know what to do. My credit is shot because while I have been out of the house she has been defaulting on the mortgage, I cant even take a personal loan if I wanted to. THis is the lowest I have ever been through this because of her unwillingness to comprimise or be reasonable. I feel lost and bullied.............


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It does sound like you are being bullied. The thing about divorce is that it often causes more problems than it solves. 
My brother who lives in Cali is going through a divorce as well. His wife is being much like yours. I swear she will destroy herself before she will even think of doing something reasonable. I do not get frame of mind.

Can you call up someone in her family to watch the children? It would be good if you could nurture a relationship for someone to help you out with this.


----------



## mmomof3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Try reaching out to other single parents to set up a child care swap. Try not to use her family now (you know she'll hear about it) friends, PTA, neighbor, co-workers....their wives....somebody (well not just anyone their your kid but someone). If it's a one weekend or occasional issue do not spend the money on the blood sucking lawyers = ) 
good luck


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out options for things of this nature, I've simply decided to cut off all communication with her unless it has to do with health or behavior issues with the children. I no longer wish to be treated like I am the scum of the earth with someone who will not own their end of the things that happened. It's the only reason she is nasty. In her case it is ultimately easier to blame someone else and not take nor own her end of what happened in the marriage. All I can do is be a good dad and focus on that only.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that's about all you can do.


----------

